# The finer points of winter milling



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been milling in the muck all winter it got really bad with 8" of snow this weekend. It was worth it I got 8 3" slabs of rfbe 36"x70"

I have been experiencing difficulties posting pix from phone. If they failed let me know and i will try again


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Some of them failed hopefully this wi work


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Want to sell one?
I'm just south of the Cheddar Curtain. 
Looks like a kitchen table to me.

[email protected]


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry but they are all sold already.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

AACK !
Ok.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice slabs Greg.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Aardvark If you were interested i have several crates of turning blanks from the same tree.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for the kudos dominick. I sold the entire log to a guy before it was cut. I regret it a pinch because 3-4 of the slabs have some good spalting. I possibly could have gotten more for them as a result. Still i am happy with the deal he bought i only have to wax em down and deliver them. He will be on the hook for proper drying after that which is the best part seeing how finicky boxelder is to dry.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

What do you wax down? The ends or the entire board? Why?...to slow down the rate of drying? What kind of wax do you use? Gary


​


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Greg, but I'm specifically looking for rustic table tops with unique grain and rough edge.
I don't turn. Ok..My hair turned, but that doesn't count...does it?

Funny part is Dominic and I were just talking about Box Elder the other day when he visited me.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Thanks Greg, but I'm specifically looking for rustic table tops with unique grain and rough edge.
> I don't turn. Ok..My hair turned, but that doesn't count...does it?
> 
> Funny part is Dominic and I were just talking about Box Elder the other day when he visited me.


I can't wait to cut this box elder that I have here Dan. Hopefully it's some fire. Especially withe the burl.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I would love to slab that base, and yep the burl area might be interesting.
How wide is the base, Dom?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> I would love to slab that base, and yep the burl area might be interesting.
> How wide is the base, Dom?


Oh I don't know. It's got to be at least 6' wide. Never measured it.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Gary in this case i will wax all surfaces to slow down drying. There are quite a few bark inclusions and it is boxelder. It will likely check anyway but with out it they may become useless from checking. I had a couple of pieces I forgot to wax last summer when I was doing some organizing this fall I discovered my error it was to late they were checked so bad i will only get pen blanks out of them. 









These are the chunks i have set aside for turners. I waxed them a week ago as thick as i could get it on.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I got an email yesterday from the person who was going to buy these slabs. He didnt expect the price to be so high and backed out of the deal. I am a little disappointed because i milled them to his specs. Needless to say i now need to find a new buyer(s) I have 7 slabs 3 1/4 thick ranging from 20-37.5" wide and 66-70" long. They are all waxed and stickered i have them in the garage and would prefer them to go asap. Send me a PM if you would be interested. I took dozens of pix thru the milling process i would be happy to post more here or email them to you.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Greg, You messaged me, and I sent you one back with my e-mail address. 
Need details.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm wondering how much? If the other guy said the price was to high. I'm curious as to why you guys didn't discuss price before milling? I would think that would be the first thing to do. Hummmm.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

You are correct it should have been discussed and it was. He i quoted him a price of 12.50/BF to take the whole log. He wanted to see pix so i took a bunch of the short section i made into turning blanks. The larger section was the size of a couch and ended up producing around 350 bf. When he got the total he got a major sticker shock. He claimed he misread/understood what I was asking. He is a good customer and i am currently working on a 4000bf order for him. I have only done business thru email and over the phone with him. I responded to the situation by requesting that we work on an order system where orders and prices are confirmed prior to cutting. I will eat this one for the good of a long term relationship that should prove fruitful for me. With that i will post some more pix lol enjoy...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well sorry to hear about that. I guess it's a lesson learned. I wouldn't consider it a loss. It'll sell 
I'm right over the border in Illinois. I'm always looking for more suppliers. I would be interested, but it's not in my budget right now. But will keep you in mind when I do.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Pretty stuff, Greg.
Over my expectations but these will move for you with the right buyer.

Sent you a follow up e-mail this morning.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Than you much guys i appreciate the kudos. It seems like you are both close enough that maybe some Saturday you guys can come up for a visit.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

greg4269ub said:


> Than you much guys i appreciate the kudos. It seems like you are both close enough that maybe some Saturday you guys can come up for a visit.


Sounds cool. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm up for that, Greg...
Dom , wanna run sometimes?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> I'm up for that, Greg...
> Dom , wanna run sometimes?


I don't want to hijack this thread. Even though some think I'm the king at high jacking. I'll chat threw e-mail. 
Yea let's run for it. Lol


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Go ahead hijack away i dont mind... lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

greg4269ub said:


> Go ahead hijack away i dont mind... lol


I don't want to go way off topic,but thanks.


----------

